
We've always been at war with Eastasia - aburan28
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/02/weve-always-been-at-war-with-eastasia.html
======
ChuckMcM
One of the downsides of the web, and a good reason to fear the loss of printed
journalism. I really appreciate a concrete of not only the risk, but that the
risk was actualized in this specific case. Amazing.

